# I need your help! got tin?



## Jim (Sep 1, 2013)

*STOP - PLEASE READ THE WHOLE POST!*

Guys, 
I want to update the site and homepage because it is time to take the site to the next level. The homepage is going to be a completely different software suite that will be easier on the eyes, more "search engine friendly" and easier to update. Updating the homepage now is a huge pain in the rear, that is why it gets updated very little. :lol: The forum on the other hand has been pretty good to us so I am thinking of keeping it the same kind of software, I am just going to change it cosmetically to match the homepage. 

In the beginning when I created the site I did not know my head from my rear and I winged it as best I could to get it up and running. Now that I have a little better understanding of how things "work" I just want to kick it up a notch.

This is where you the faithful members and anonymous readers come in  

This is going to cost some serious money to do which I just don't have lying around. I wish I did, but I don't. I have decided to make a T-shirt to sell to help cover the costs of updating the site. Every Penny made from the sale of the shirts will go to the project, Just like every dollar made goes back into the site for maintenance,hosting and general miscellaneous upkeep. Trust me when I tell you I am not living the high roller life style from TinBoats. Wish I was, but I'm not. :LOL2:

The T-shirt will be a simple design T-shirt that sums up the site pretty nice. The shirts will be all black with white lettering on the front across the chest area.


The shirts will be a quality 6 ounce pre shrunk cotton T-shirt. 

I would like people to pre-order (and pay) for shirts for a couple of reasons. 
1, I need help with the money obviously. :lol: 
2, I will order exactly the size you need which will reduce the amount I have to buy after and sit on (not knowing what sizes people want).

Pricing for the shirts:
small-XL will be $16 shipped
2XL - 3XL will be $18 shipped

Special Deal with shirt: Designs can be seen here: https://www.tinboats.net/shop
Decal $4 
36 Inch Ruler $5 
No additional charge for shipping.

Shipping: Shirts will ship the very first weekend the order comes in. I will need time to pack, separate and get things sorted out. Shipping will be in a T-shirt envelope sent out as cheap as possible. If you want insurance and tracking, that is on you. Add a couple of bucks to your total and put it in the comment field or send me an email or PM.

Payment: Paypal Gift would be awesome to: [email protected] Please put mailing address, Tinboats user name, and any other notes in the comment field.

If Paypal does not work PM me and we can figure out cash/check/money order if you prefer.

I would like to place the order as as soon as possible. If you are considering buying a shirt or two or three, please have your order and payment into me by September 15, 2013. I will assume orders will go out by Oct 1, but don't hold me to it.

Guys this is a fundraiser to update the site. With the holidays around the corner wouldn't your loved ones want to sport a got tin shirt too? :LOL2: 

If you have any questions please ask here or send me a PM. PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD RELATED TO THE TOPIC or I will delete it.

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************
*UPDATE 09/12/2013*

Ok here is the deal. You can now have a choice of a black shirt or a medium grey shirt. Both options will be white lettering only. You also have a choice if you want the print on the front or the back. These are the only options. If you have already ordered and want to change what you got, send me a PM. 




If not, same rules apply. I would like to extend this one more week and one week only. The order will go in Friday the 20th no matter what. This is the only opportunity to get your choice of what you want in a shirt.

Thanks Guys!

Any questions, ask here or send me a PM.

Jim


----------



## countryboy210 (Sep 2, 2013)

*I'm In !* 
Order Submitted, PayPal Payment Made.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 2, 2013)

Whew! Too much to read. 
I"m in though.
Just make it simple for me. I'm old :LOL2: .


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 2, 2013)

Please please please, can we get the print on the back? I have a console in front of me so print on the back as I go by would work better (people are always staring).

I also think black or white writing on a grey shirt would better represent 'Tinboats'. Black cloth in the summer time is going to be pretty miserable and it's going to show bugs splat marks a lot more than grey would.

Heck, I'd even go for tan cloth (it'd match my hull)


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328203#p328203 said:


> Ranchero50 » 02 Sep 2013 07:38 pm[/url]"]Please please please, can we get the print on the back? I have a console in front of me so print on the back as I go by would work better (people are always staring).
> 
> I also think black or white writing on a grey shirt would better represent 'Tinboats'. Black cloth in the summer time is going to be pretty miserable and it's going to show bugs splat marks a lot more than grey would.
> 
> Heck, I'd even go for tan cloth (it'd match my hull)



Let me ask about printing on the back and the grey shirt.....no promises though.


----------



## Two Rivers (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for this site.
Glad to help.
+ 1 for black or white on gray but no big deal.
Best wishes.
Rob


----------



## DrNip (Sep 4, 2013)

Money sent. Thank you for the great sight.

Travis


----------



## Butthead (Sep 5, 2013)

$$$ sent for a t-shirt and decal!
The name did throw me off for a second there. I was like, "Did his account get hacked?" :shock: lol

I do agree with Ranchero50 that if they can do the logo on the back, that would be awesome! 
But I'm fine with black because I'm a fat guy and black is a slimming color. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328465#p328465 said:


> Butthead » 05 Sep 2013 10:35 am[/url]"]$$$ sent for a t-shirt and decal!
> The name did throw me off for a second there. I was like, "Did his account get hacked?" :shock: lol
> 
> I do agree with Ranchero50 that if they can do the logo on the back, that would be awesome!
> But I'm fine with black because I'm a fat guy and black is a slimming color. :LOL2:



:LOL2: 

I asked about the option and a 2nd color option. I am waiting to hear back. I am hoping for some flexibility.

Jim


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328465#p328465 said:


> Butthead » Today, 10:35[/url]"]$$$ sent for a t-shirt and decal!
> The name did throw me off for a second there. I was like, "Did his account get hacked?" :shock: lol
> 
> I do agree with Ranchero50 that if they can do the logo on the back, that would be awesome!
> But I'm fine with black because I'm a fat guy and black is a slimming color. :LOL2:



It cracked me up to the first time I ever seen it.  Payment Sent


----------



## Kismet (Sep 6, 2013)

Jim? 

I don't need a shirt, but I can send a couple of bucks if you need it.

TinBoats is a regular read for me. Kind of like stopping for a cup of coffee at
a friendly diner. I learn more than I contribute, and don't need much of the stuff
talked about, but enjoy seeing the projects and hearing the generousity of the knowledgeable guys as they mentor others.

As the internet evolves, fewer places like that; rancor and induced controversy seem to creep in. Dunno why.

Lemme know.


----------



## 2sac (Sep 8, 2013)

Done
My tackle warehouse shirts will be jealous.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328555#p328555 said:


> Kismet » 06 Sep 2013 10:09 am[/url]"]Jim?
> 
> I don't need a shirt, but I can send a couple of bucks if you need it.
> 
> ...



Thanks man that would be great! :beer:

If you don't want a shirt you can donate here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/donate/index.php?mode=start

I just want to state again that I do NOT keep any of the extra money for myself. The money stays in the fund and helps pay for the site (monthly maintenance, hosting, backup, etc.....) and all the back end bologna that happens. At the purest minimum the site costs me $85 per month to run without any extras....no complaints though, I love what we have built and will continue as long as we can.


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2013)

This is just a gentle reminder and Thank you!

Thank you to those that have pre-ordered a shirt. :beer:

Secondly if you are thinking of buying a shirt, I beg you to get your order and size in by the end of day Friday the 13th so I can go ahead and place the order. I need/want to order 100 to keep the costs down per shirt delivered.

Thanks guys,
Jim


----------



## Kismet (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, done.

btw, that may have been the fastest PayPal transaction I've ever encountered. You got influence with those people? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328800#p328800 said:


> Kismet » 09 Sep 2013 12:04 pm[/url]"]Ok, done.
> 
> btw, that may have been the fastest PayPal transaction I've ever encountered. You got influence with those people?
> 
> :mrgreen:



:LOL2: 

No way, I dislike them to be honest :lol: 

That is the work of the guy I pay to maintain the back end of the website (database, mail, software...etc).


----------



## Brine (Sep 9, 2013)

Boss, I just put funds in my account. It says 3-5 days. Put me down for (2) XXL.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 10, 2013)

Jim, Is there any, any, any, chance you can get WHITE shirts......these black shirts are baking us Florida guys.


----------



## Zum (Sep 10, 2013)

How much more do you think I should add for shipping to Canada?
Do you think it would be to crazy?
If not to much more,let me know...could use a shirt,ruler and decal...


----------



## nctlspider (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll get the money in by Friday, but add one more shirt to the list for me.

+1 on the grey....I live not too far from Jerry in Florida, but white shirts are for people who don't sweat and have table manners


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2013)

There will be an option for a grey coming too. Stay tuned for details. Still working on "Back Printing"


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 11, 2013)

Will be placing my order on Friday morning :beer:


----------



## 2sac (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the grey with black printing idea


----------



## Kismet (Sep 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328917#p328917 said:


> Zum » Yesterday, 13:39[/url]"]How much more do you think I should add for shipping to Canada?
> Do you think it would be to crazy?
> If not to much more,let me know...could use a shirt,ruler and decal...





ruler? 
:?:


----------



## Winddog (Sep 11, 2013)

Jim
I want a couple, I just PM'd you.
Thanks


----------



## Zum (Sep 12, 2013)

Kismet said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328917#p328917 said:
> 
> 
> > Zum » Yesterday, 13:39[/url]"]How much more do you think I should add for shipping to Canada?
> ...


I didn't go back and look but there's a 36" ruler as well...pretty sure


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328917#p328917 said:


> Zum » 10 Sep 2013 02:39 pm[/url]"]How much more do you think I should add for shipping to Canada?
> Do you think it would be to crazy?
> If not to much more,let me know...could use a shirt,ruler and decal...



I figured $3-$4 per shirt and just added it to the price of the shirt delivered in a waterproof envelope as cheap as possible. Hopefully I dont take a bath with the shipping costs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2013)

Am I still banned from wearing TinBoats apparel? 

If not I will give you cash in person lots of cash a big bag! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 13, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Am I still banned from wearing TinBoats apparel?
> 
> If not I will give you cash in person lots of cash a big bag! :LOL2:



You are banned from being a person! 

Im waiting for the last possible minute to order mine! What time on Friday Jim?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 13, 2013)

:beer: Order Placed :beer:


----------



## wingsnhammers (Sep 13, 2013)

I just placed my order for a gray shirt and ruler! I don't think I specified, but I would like the print on the back. I will wear it with pride!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 14, 2013)

Stop the presses!!

Mines late but its IN!!!
Shhhhhh hopefully Jims still sleeping and he don't notice


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Sep 17, 2013)

Just submitted my payment, let me know if there are any questions or problems.


----------



## Fisherjeep (Sep 17, 2013)

Shirt and decals ordered.
Thanks!


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 17, 2013)

My shirt and decal order is in, thanks
Tim


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally remembered to pay for my order. #-o 

Got one of the originals and a new one too. Now my wardrobe is complete for another year.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys rock! 

Thanks so much for doing this. If I said I would send you an invoice and I did not, please send me a reminder.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 18, 2013)

Wheres my shirt, Ordered it like a month ago!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329693#p329693 said:


> BassAddict » 18 Sep 2013 08:30 am[/url]"]Wheres my shirt, Ordered it like a month ago!!!



I used it for TP. Sorry.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329696#p329696 said:


> Jim » Wed Sep 18, 2013 6:38 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329693#p329693 said:
> ...









Id expect that kinda behavior out of Ahab, but not you Jim!


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329699#p329699 said:


> BassAddict » 18 Sep 2013 09:07 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329696#p329696 said:
> ...



Ahab was sitting at my computer.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 18, 2013)

Jim said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329699#p329699 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict » 18 Sep 2013 09:07 am[/url]"]
> ...



A very Ahab thing to do


----------



## 2sac (Sep 20, 2013)

Where the hell is my t-shirt? It's getting cold outside. I'm getting sick and tired of walking around with hard nipples :lol:


----------



## Brine (Sep 20, 2013)

[/quote]Ahab was *sitting* at my computer.[/quote]

Whew.... Had to read that twice


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 20, 2013)

2sac said:


> Where the hell is my t-shirt? It's getting cold outside. I'm getting sick and tired of walking around with hard nipples :lol:



That makes one of us! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2013)

Forgot to mention that the shirts have been ordered, and I am now waiting for an ETA.

Stay tuned.

I want to thank everyone who ordered a shirt, you guys rock! :beer:

Jim


----------



## panFried (Sep 26, 2013)

Jim, when can folks start ordering shirts that missed the 20th deadline? If there is a continuation or another fund raiser?


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330514#p330514 said:


> panFried » 26 Sep 2013 04:44 pm[/url]"]Jim, when can folks start ordering shirts that missed the 20th deadline? If there is a continuation or another fund raiser?



I ordered a boat load to get to 100 shirts, so I have plenty left. I hope I have the size and color people are looking for because I just guessed. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2013)

Shirts should be at my house by Next Wednesday according to the printer. If this holds true, all the shirts will be shipped by Monday the 14th. :beer:


----------



## Winddog (Oct 4, 2013)

So Jim, your names not really Jim is it? :wink: 
Least that was not the name of the guy that sent me the Pay-Pal invoice. :? 

Of course it has nothing to do with nothing, just kinda made me wonder if I was getting scammed. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331271#p331271 said:


> Winddog » Fri Oct 04, 2013 11:39 am[/url]"]So Jim, your names not really Jim is it? :wink:
> Least that was not the name of the guy that sent me the Pay-Pal invoice. :?
> 
> Of course it has nothing to do with nothing, just kinda made me wonder if I was getting scammed. :lol:



Damn you caught him! Fess up Jim, you took everyone's shirt money and are now in a private plane heading for your secret island hideout counting the money and giving a creepy laugh!


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331271#p331271 said:


> Winddog » 04 Oct 2013 12:39 pm[/url]"]So Jim, your names not really Jim is it? :wink:
> Least that was not the name of the guy that sent me the Pay-Pal invoice. :?
> 
> Of course it has nothing to do with nothing, just kinda made me wonder if I was getting scammed. :lol:



Legally it's Demetrios. My Parents are Greek off the boat, I was born here. Demetrios=Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331350#p331350 said:


> Jim » Sat Oct 05, 2013 4:38 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331271#p331271 said:
> ...




We just call you BIG SEXY!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 5, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331350#p331350 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim » Sat Oct 05, 2013 4:38 pm[/url]"]
> ...



That's not the name we agreed on.....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes it is - You said Little Sexy - but we agreed that sarcasm was not fitting for our fearless leader Big Sexy Jim


----------



## Winddog (Oct 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331355#p331355 said:


> Captain Ahab » 05 Oct 2013, 16:09[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331350#p331350 said:
> ...




I'm going with this one. :mrgreen: ( Hope I didn't offend, was just kidding around.  )


----------



## T Man (Oct 13, 2013)

Jim, I've got your addy ,send me a pm to let meknow how much an XL. Will be shipped. I don't do pay pal nut want to contribute


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2013)

Running a couple days past what was promised....Sorry. 

Here is the email I got last night:

_Hey Jim,

Just want to let you know your tee shirts are scheduled for delivery tomorrow by UPS.

Thank you for your business – it is truly appreciated!

Let me know any time I can be of service or assistance,
Suzanne_

So I should have them in posession today/tomorrow and will do my best to get them out be the End of the week.


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2013)

Going thru the shirts now! All shirt orders will ship Monday EXCEPT for those that ordered decals. The Decals should be in Monday or Tuesday. I got a shipping confirmation that they are on their way. Those shirt orders will ship the veryry next day and I will keep you updated for sure.

Again,
Thank you so much. I sent a deposit over to the guy doing the Website upgrade to a new Wordpress homepage and a forum that will match. I am looking forward to taking the site to that next level but also keeping the forum fundamentally the same. I don't like too much change.

Jim


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2013)

ALL ORDERS COMPLETE! Everyone should have everything by end of the week.

If I made a mistake, I will take care of it so don't worry. I dont think I did, But you never know. :LOL2: 

I have Plenty of inventory left so if you want a shirt old style or new, let me know what size and I will let you know what I have. 

Again, Thank you so so much, You guys rule! :beer: 

Jim

Need Mailing info for you guys:

ranchero50
Bugac
Travis
Bob


----------



## wingsnhammers (Oct 24, 2013)

I just got my package. Love the shirt!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 24, 2013)

Got Tin Here, Thanks Jim for the speedy delivery!


----------



## nctlspider (Oct 24, 2013)

Got mine too! Looks awesome!


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 25, 2013)

Woohoo
Got my shirt and decal, actually decals, more than I was expecting and some rubber baits, looks good.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## wingsnhammers (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, those baits look awesome! I can't wait to give em a try.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2013)

:beer: Got Tin Here too THANKS Jim :beer:


----------



## Winddog (Oct 25, 2013)

Got mine too! Thanks again Jim.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Oct 25, 2013)

Likewise! Was pretty excited, been running around shirtless for the last month waiting!


----------



## Jim (Oct 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332952#p332952 said:


> FerrisBueller » 25 Oct 2013 08:44 am[/url]"]Likewise! Was pretty excited, been running around shirtless for the last month waiting!



:LOL2:


----------



## Winddog (Oct 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332952#p332952 said:


> FerrisBueller » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]Likewise! Was pretty excited, been running around shirtless for the last month waiting!




Pics, or it didn't happen. :mrgreen: 
Happy Friday guys! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 25, 2013)

Winddog said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332952#p332952 said:
> 
> 
> > FerrisBueller » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]Likewise! Was pretty excited, been running around shirtless for the last month waiting!
> ...



Up with pics! :-D 
Down with Fender and his stupid Fridays :evil:


----------



## 2sac (Oct 25, 2013)

Got mine. Thanks for the bonus plastics


----------



## Butthead (Oct 25, 2013)

I also got in on the awesomeness yesterday!
Thanks!


----------



## worminken (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice shirt. Thanks Jim.

Ken


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Oct 28, 2013)

Received my gear thanks!! :LOL2:


----------



## panFried (Jan 25, 2014)

PM sent and paypal gift for shirt and decal... Keep Tinboats Awesome!!!


----------



## panFried (Jan 30, 2014)

Sporting the new shirt, Thanks Jim!


----------

